# Real?



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2020)

Hey you west coast guys, are these real? They look really neat. If they are, I'd like to get some 

*Rose Pine Cones from the Deodar Cedar Tree.*


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 29, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hey you west coast guys, are these real? They look really neat. If they are, I'd like to get some
> 
> *Rose Pine Cones from the Deodar Cedar Tree.*
> 
> View attachment 181087


Deodar Cedar grows out here, but I've personally not seen the cones. They truly are really cool, if the picture is genuine! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 29, 2020)

These can be found on eBay and Etsy by searching for 'cedar rose pine cones'. One person is collecting rose pine cones for resell from trees in North Carolina so I wonder if one coast might grow bigger rose cones than the other.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 29, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hey you west coast guys, are these real?


It's on the Internet ain't it!! Why do you have to question it then?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

